# RB Tractor TR 32 (DB) - kann jemand was zu sagen?



## moth (24. Juni 2002)

moin!

hab durch zufall die seite von rb design gefunden und hab mir das "Rollin' Roll" system von deren freilauf ma angeschaut... geile sache!!! aber mich würde interessieren, ob von euch jemand erfahrungen mit der nabe gemacht hat, bzw mit dem freilaufsystem...

was auch noch gut zu wissen wäre: WO KANN MAN DES ZEUCH IN DEUTSCHLAND KAUFEN??? UND WAS KOSCHT DES???

hier noch der link, damit ihr auch auch mal des dingens anschauen könnt:

Tractor TR 32 / Tractor TR 32 DB 

MFG moth


----------



## moth (24. Juni 2002)

achja, hab ich noch vergessen:

habich das richtig verstanden, dass man diesen freilauf auch auf andere naben schrauben kann???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (24. Juni 2002)

thorusa 

nen preis von 250$ is doch noch akzeptabel, für den fall dass das system funzt...


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2002)

die Nabe bekommst du nicht in D soviel ich weiss. Es gibt zumindest keinen Vertrieb. Hab noch nich gehört dass dieses System besonders sicher sein soll... Den Freilauf kann man natürlich nicht an andere Naben schrauben - wie auch?! Die Kompatibilität mit Shimano und Sram, bezieht sich nur darauf dass man Shimano/Sram Kassetten auf den Kassettenkörper der RB Nabe montieren kann. 

250 $ sin ganz schön viel. da bekommt man locker ne Hügi240 welche auch noch um einiges leichter is. 

chris


----------



## moth (24. Juni 2002)

also ich finde die idee von dem system ziemlich sicher... hat nur wahrscheinlich ne längere "einrastzeit" als die normalen 3-klinken freiläufe...

aber es gibt doch auch leute die sich ne chris king kaufen... die is noch teurer!


----------



## manne (12. Januar 2003)

Hi!

ich grab den Thread mal aus weil ich gestern durchs DDD-Forum auf die RB Tractor aufmerksam geworden bin, die Teile gibts bei Tecilla für 200 hinten womit das ne gute Alternative zu CK sein könnte, der Freilauf sieht echt sehr sicher aus und hat 36 Eingriffspositionen, vielleicht etwas längere Eingriffszeit aber wahrscheinlich berechenbarer als Hügi.
Hat mittlerweile jemand Erfahrung damit oder kann irgendwas darüber erzählen?

MfG Manne


----------



## spacko (12. Januar 2003)

Also ich find nich , dass des ne alternative zu chris "KING"
sein , schaut irgendwie komisch aus


----------



## moth (12. Januar 2003)

also ich habe mein laufrad immer noch nicht und bin von der rb nabe noch nicht weg... jedoch werde ich mir bestimmt keine hügi fr zulegen, da die eine extrem hohe einrastzeit hat... das voll doof!! da ist meine quando mit 4 sperrklinken noch wesentlich schneller!!

naja, ich glaube wenn das geld im sommer für ne CK reichen sollte, wirds die, ansonsten ne RB Traktor! dann kann ich berichten wenns noch jemanden interessieren sollte 

weiß vielleicht jemand obs die auch in 36h gibt?

MFG moth


----------



## tobsen (12. Januar 2003)

also ne gute alternative zur Cris King, is ja wohl n schlechter witz.
ich kenn die nabe zwar nur vom sehen, aber da würd ich auch jede Hügi 240 vorziehen.

so
tobi


----------



## manne (12. Januar 2003)

@moth: Ja, wär schön wenn du den Anfang machst  wenn nicht werd ich das Teil trotzdem bestellen, aber erst im Frühjahr.
@spacko und tobsen: Ich wollte nicht wissen wie ihr die optisch findet oder ob ihr denkt daß die an CK rankommt sondern ob jemand das Teil fährt/gefahren ist und dazu was beitragen kann.

MfG Manne


----------



## tobsen (12. Januar 2003)

ich seh schon: da is nix mehr zu machen. so vernarrt wie du in das teil bist.
aber gut, is dann ja nich mein problem.

so 
tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spacko (12. Januar 2003)

chris king is halt der König unter den Naben, da kommt keine andere Nabe ran!!!!
Nur is die CK sehr teuer, sonst würden wir alle CK fahren!!!!!!
@ tobsen: gib ihm!!!!


----------



## tobsen (12. Januar 2003)

immer rauf, auf die 12


----------



## manne (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *ich seh schon: da is nix mehr zu machen. so vernarrt wie du in das teil bist.
> aber gut, is dann ja nich mein problem.
> 
> ...



Was heißt vernarrt, da scheint einfach eine simple und sichere Freilauftechnik drin zu stecken, von der logischen Überlegung her sicherer als Hügi und das zum halben Preis einer CK, andere Auswahl gibts ja dann kaum mehr.



> _Original geschrieben von spacko _
> *chris king is halt der König unter den Naben, da kommt keine andere Nabe ran!!!!
> Nur is die CK sehr teuer, sonst würden wir alle CK fahren!!!!!!
> @ tobsen: gib ihm!!!!   *



Danke für die kleine Aufklärungsstunde, soviel Weisheit möchte ich auch mal erlangen.

MfG Manne


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Januar 2003)

Die schlechten Dinge an der Nabe sidn wohl wenn der Freilauf durchrutscht dann is da nixmehr zu machen. oder wenner sich nur irgendwie festfrißt also so das dann zwar das ganze nicht durchrutscht allerdings bei jeder Hinterraddrehbewegung die die Kette mitdreht und es dir dann die Füße von den Pedalen haut...

Ronny


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. Januar 2003)

die dinger fährt auch der Akrigg, wird schon gut sein! weiß aber auch ned, ich würds gern wissen, bitte berischtet wenn ihr was wißt!


----------



## manne (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Die schlechten Dinge an der Nabe sidn wohl wenn der Freilauf durchrutscht dann is da nixmehr zu machen. oder wenner sich nur irgendwie festfrißt also so das dann zwar das ganze nicht durchrutscht allerdings bei jeder Hinterraddrehbewegung die die Kette mitdreht und es dir dann die Füße von den Pedalen haut...
> 
> Ronny *



Und warum sollte das passieren? Zum Durchrutschen müßte ja das Wellenprofil richtig rundgedreht sein, schwer vorzustellen daß die 3 Rollen an der großen Auflagefläche das schaffen und wie sollte der sich festfressen?  
Das einzige was ich mir außer normalen Verschleiß vorstellen könnte, daß die Feder die die Rollen nach außen drückt bricht, dann würde er aber wahrscheinlich immer noch nicht komplett am durchrutschen sein und das hört man sicher auch rechtzeitig.

MfG Manne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Januar 2003)

Hm ich wieß nich aber irgednwie kommt mit das Freilaufprinzip von anderen Naben bekannt vor und da sind die Kugeln weggebrochen und nicht die Verzahnung rundherum!

Und das die Festgeht währe wohl nur beim Extremen Antritt zu schaffen... 

Ronny


----------



## moth (12. Januar 2003)

also die nabe macht auf mcih einen echt guten eindruck, vor allem jetzt das bild... die hat ja nen extrem fetten flansch!!!

naja, mal sehen, bis zum sommer is ja noch a bissl zeit 

MFG moth


----------



## KAMIkazerider (13. Januar 2003)

die freilaufgeschichte überzeugt mich auch.......
....jedoch ist der flasch mist.

das problem ist wenn man das rad zentrieren will, drehen die speichen mit......


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Januar 2003)

Ist halt so bei Hammerkopfspeichen... Mußt dann halt mitner Zange festhalten beim Zentrieren...


----------



## moth (13. Januar 2003)

wer zentriert denn schon??? 

also ich bisher am monty noch nich... is deswegen vielleciht auch die felge in die arsch??


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von manne _
> *
> 
> Danke für die kleine Aufklärungsstunde, soviel Weisheit möchte ich auch mal erlangen.
> ...


 Tja wer sein Hirn zu benutzen weiß, der sollte das auch tun und nicht einfach unseren König in den Schatten stellen!


----------



## echo freak (13. Januar 2003)

also für mich sieht das freilaufsystem sehr zuverlässig aus! aber ob man dafür so viel gel verlangen kann?, mann weiß es nich.....


----------



## tobsen (13. Januar 2003)

<tobsen>

genau   das ist ja Majestätsbeleidigung 

"in den Kerker mit ihm"!!!!!!!      

</tobsen>


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Januar 2003)

Der Knabe seiet ein Hexer, werfet ihn auf den Scheiterhaufen und lasset ihn in der Hölle schmoren, möget Ihn fort schaffen von Erden!


----------



## ey-le-an (13. Januar 2003)

sein hoheitlicher gebieter möge seine seele, die von der missgunst der hexerei beflekt zu sein scheint, begnadigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manne (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von echo freak _
> *also für mich sieht das freilaufsystem sehr zuverlässig aus! aber ob man dafür so viel gel verlangen kann?, mann weiß es nich..... *



*hallendrufausmkerker* Ich hab da grad nochmal angefragt, die Version ohne Disc-Aufnahme kost 169.

MfG Manne


----------



## moth (13. Januar 2003)

gibbet das teil eigentlich auch in 36loch???


----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. Januar 2003)

warscheinlich gibts sie nicht in 36 loch.....wegen dem flasch...das is a bissl komplizierter....

ich hatte mal die "pulstar" naben...die gabs auch nur in 32 loch, ich denke mal das es 
1. blöd aussieht wenn die nabe nicht gleichmäßig ist (jetzt sinds 8 kleine flansche..dann wären es 9)
2. entstehen dem herstelle doppelte kosten(32 und 36)...
3. hab ich diese art von naben auch nur in 32 loch gesehn (mit dem flansch)

zum 1. punt...siehe zeichnung...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (14. Januar 2003)

so wpürde es aussehen mit 9 flanschen....total unsymetrisch...was dei stibilät auch einschränken würde..


----------



## moth (14. Januar 2003)

naja, ich sach nur 5 und 4 arm kurbeln 

aber schon logisch dass es die nicht in 36h geben muss!


MFG moth


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Januar 2003)

Naja das mit 4kantkurbeln oderso is aba nen bissel was anderes. im enddefekt wars nen Gag um gewicht zu sparen...


----------



## konrad (14. Januar 2003)

noch mal zu den naben-auf markos seite steht doch,dass id rb-naben dieses silent-clutcher system haben-oder irre ich mach da?


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. Januar 2003)

Was heist das Supermod? Soviel postest du doch garnet! 

Ronny


----------



## moth (15. Januar 2003)

das ist die auszeichnung für megaarschkriecherei   

nich ernst nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berti (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Was heist das Supermod? Soviel postest du doch garnet!
> 
> Ronny *



ich glaub, dass er in jedem Forum handwerkeln kann, insofern es nötig is 

Gruß


----------

